# 9 Vegetable Gardening Tips Following a Heavy Rain



## Diana3 (Aug 24, 2011)

Great tips and ideas on growing vegetables! When I lived in NY, I used to grow my own veggies but I now live in Florida and find it difficult because of the intense heat and sun.

We do have lots of local farmers and I buy my veggies from them. This is a win-win situation as it gives me more time to concentrate on flower gardening and I help our local farmers make a living.


----------



## jalesa (May 14, 2015)

At what point after a substantial amount of rain do you start watering again? For example, if your leaves are showing signs of overwatering do you need to let the soil dry out for awhile?


----------

